# Awesome Donation



## Lakatos (31 Dec 2010)

Well I was at my annual Mess Dinner, and about in the middle of the meal our C.O. Capt. Girling stood up. He said that the Cenovus rep at the dinner had a present for us. I do not want to spoil it so look at the picture below. All I can say is that it is most likely the best donation made to an Army Cadet Corps in recent time.


----------



## 421_434_226 (31 Dec 2010)

Nice to see some outside support, there is also a pm inbound to you.


----------



## larry Strong (31 Dec 2010)

Excellent :christmas happy:


----------



## my72jeep (31 Dec 2010)

Verry nice!


----------



## Fatalize (31 Dec 2010)

Nice contribution, any idea on what the money will go towards?


----------



## Lakatos (31 Dec 2010)

I'm assuming FTXs and shiny regimental things for our uniforms. But I could be wrong.


----------



## primer (4 Jan 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2011)

Very good donation!!


----------



## gun runner (5 Jan 2011)

Excellent! Use the funds wisely.(2017 is the 100th anniversary of the battle of Vimy Ridge..Hint,Hint!) Ubique


----------

